# What happened to WIKI



## duckybud (Apr 27, 2012)

It used to be at the top in the headings.  I tried to find the cure caculator and it is gone.

Ducky


----------



## alblancher (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/dry-cured-bacon-calculator-and-procedure


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 27, 2012)

duckybud said:


> It used to be at the top in the headings.  I tried to find the cure caculator and it is gone.
> 
> Ducky


It's still there, it has just been renamed "Articles".


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 27, 2012)

Additionally, once you get to Articles you need to click on Instructionals to get to the Bacon Calculator, it is not part of the Articles on Bacon...JJ


----------



## alblancher (Apr 27, 2012)

I do wish there was a better way to find these Wikis.  The bacon calculator can go in the stickies for bacon and smoking bacon.  Same with the rib tutorial if anyone wants to put that in the appropriate sticky.  I mention these two because they are the ones I was involved in, there are many others that are referenced all the time that maybe should be included in the appropriate sticky.

I guess we could do an alphabetized list with the appropriate links.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 27, 2012)

alblancher said:


> I do wish there was a better way to find these Wikis.  The bacon calculator can go in the stickies for bacon and smoking bacon.  Same with the rib tutorial if anyone wants to put that in the appropriate sticky.  I mention these two because they are the ones I was involved in, there are many others that are referenced all the time that maybe should be included in the appropriate sticky.
> 
> *I guess we could do an alphabetized list with the appropriate links.*


Al, morning.....  I do not know how I found this or where it came from.....  Some time age I stumbled across it and saved it to my favorites.... It sure helps me find stuff... 

  Is this what you were thinking ???   Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/alpha/all


----------



## alblancher (Apr 27, 2012)

HeHe   I guess it helps to read the directions!    That's probably what I was looking for,  damn it took me 2 hours to change the information in my Paypal account.  It's tough getting old.


----------



## wildflower (Apr 27, 2012)

alblancher said:


> It's tough getting old.


better than being, well you know


----------



## alblancher (Apr 27, 2012)

If I had know I was going to be this absent minded anyway when I got old I would have had more fun in my younger years!  Lost the TV remote in the den 4 days ago and still haven't found it.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 27, 2012)

it's behind the couch cushion..... lol


----------

